# Pauline at 704 lbs



## Pauline (Dec 10, 2007)

a new picture posted at my group:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub :kiss2:


----------



## biackrlng (Dec 11, 2007)

congrats PAuline Great group


----------



## Judge_Dre (Dec 11, 2007)

You look lovely in that tie-dye shirt. Nothing more beautiful than a confident and happy BBW.


----------



## Wannabefatgirl (Dec 11, 2007)

Pauline, just asked to join your site, but i so hope someday to be close to your size!


----------



## toddjohnson (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats on reaching your goal, go Pauline!


----------



## olly5764 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well done. you finally made 700 pounds. Will there be an 800 pound club?


----------



## Gomes (Dec 16, 2007)

Any chance of seeing some full body photos?


----------



## bigirlover (Dec 17, 2007)

I just stumble on your post and then your site and I just wanted to know a little more about you. I see that you have older photos on your site that look like you're in the 300lb's. Just wanted to know your back story. You look so hot in your pics.


----------



## shin_moyseku (Dec 17, 2007)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Pauline, just asked to join your site, but i so hope someday to be close to your size!



i am sure u will if u found the right partner to support yourself


----------



## shin_moyseku (Dec 17, 2007)

Pauline said:


> a new picture posted at my group:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub :kiss2:



i saw the pictures, u are all an inspiration to me, i want someday to have a partner of your size by my side.

you look even more beautiful.

hugs


----------



## braindeadhead (Dec 17, 2007)

Pauline

Congrats on passing 700lbs. How is your health? How are you feeling about your current size?


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 19, 2007)

my my my...
700 certainly is an accomplishment! 
congrats!


----------



## eyesforyou (Dec 20, 2007)

Many kudos! I asked to join as well.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats... and you look fabulous


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

Wannabefatgirl said:


> Pauline, just asked to join your site, but i so hope someday to be close to your size!


Same here. I wish I could have seen her pic. It might motivate me to get even bigger than my 550 lb. goal.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> Same here. I wish I could have seen her pic. It might motivate me to get even bigger than my 550 lb. goal.


OK, I just saw it from someone else's link here. You look great! I love Doxies too! I'm planning on getting one when we get our house in a few months. At 700 lbs. you look fantastic. I'm going to try for that now. I'm at 410 lbs. now seeking to get much bigger. I'm going for the 700 now! Thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 12, 2008)

wow congrats you look gorgoeus


----------



## Mozart97 (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats Pauline. You look beautiful and radiant in your photo. I've asked to join your club. Maybe I can meet the ssbbw of my dreams there


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2008)

Mozart97 said:


> Congrats Pauline. You look beautiful and radiant in your photo. I've asked to join your club. Maybe I can meet the ssbbw of my dreams there



Mozart!! Welcome to the forums. Good to see ya here, B.


----------



## fettfetischist (May 1, 2008)

Hello, Pauline!



Pauline said:


> a new picture posted at my group:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub :kiss2:



You're a great woman - and nice to see your proudness!

Große Klasse - eine hübsche und stolze, tolle Frau!


----------



## madcow19 (May 29, 2008)

congrats pauline just applied to your group


----------



## Fatgirlfan (May 29, 2008)

Pauline, you are beautiful!  I saw your pic. As long as you are happy, be as fat as you would like. It must have been fun to get to that size, I would have loved to have seen you grow. Good luck to you and your family!


----------



## pharmmajor (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations, Pauline. Next stop: 750! (I'm guessing...)


----------



## Pauline (May 31, 2008)

Wow....thanks for all of the great compliments about this! There are always pros and cons to everything but its great to hear all of the positive stuff! I dont know if there will be a 750 or 800lb club.... im trying to maintain size and health right now...going to the pool everyday for water walking, feeling pretty good these days! Everyone is welcome at the 700lb club but because of spam i had to change it to where i approve all members....and i approve 99.9 % so come on down! Ive been trying to post new pictures at least once a month, just for fun, or if i get a new outfit! Anyway, im glad youre all so nice in here, thanks! :kiss2: 

View attachment natural curls close.JPG


----------



## harp (Jun 5, 2008)

Pauline said:


> Wow....thanks for all of the great compliments about this! There are always pros and cons to everything but its great to hear all of the positive stuff! I dont know if there will be a 750 or 800lb club.... im trying to maintain size and health right now...going to the pool everyday for water walking...



Water walking ?!? Jesus Christ !


----------

